

Stream Sweep – Search across multiple streaming platforms for a track - adrianleb
http://streamsweep.com/

======
kevinschumacher
Is there a good service like this but for Movies/TV?

I would love to be able to search for a movie and have it tell me it's
available on Prime streaming, so I can go straight there instead of searching
HBO Go and Netflix first. Ideally, I am also logged in to all my services and
it just starts playing.

~~~
pronoiac
Yes! You're looking for [http://www.canistream.it/](http://www.canistream.it/)
, and it's great.

------
adrianleb
Initially a tool made for editors looking for a good stream and a high quality
images for a specific track, also a good benchmark for browses capability on
performing css blur filter "smoothly", currently, the blur performance on
Yosemite safari seems far superior than of other top browsers out there.

More platforms and other features to be added, suggestions welcome!

------
dopple
Looks like this is trying to solve the same problem as
[https://bop.fm/](https://bop.fm/)

~~~
corobo
Good lord I think their error page just burned a few of my braincells!

[https://i.imgy.org/df/9e/bop-500-error.png](https://i.imgy.org/df/9e/bop-500-error.png)

